# Audi Exclusive MY2015 Color Options (US)



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

I was interested in ordering my S3 in an exclusive color but couldn't find any recent info online that applied to the US-spec S3. 

Here's the info my salesman gave me, if anyone else is interested:


Audi exclusive non-matte exterior paint is available on all models 

►MSRP: $3,900 for flat, metallic, and pearl effect paints


►MSRP: $6,800 for matte paints (only available for R8)


*- Paint Colors - *
paint name - order code/ paint code

1 Avus Silver Pearl Effect Y7J

2 Comet Grey Metallic 7748

3 Condor Grey Metallic Y7E

4 Nimbus Grey Pearl Effect Z7X

5 Tierra Delfuegogrey Middle Metallic 7781

6 Meteor Grey Pearl Effect Z7H

7 Daytona Grey Pearl Effect Z7S

8 Northern Blue Pearl Effect Z7R

9 Lava Grey Pearl Effect Z7L

10 Aster Gray Metallic YJMO

11 Espresso Brown Pearl Effect Z8X

12 Akoya Silver Metallic Y7H

13 Luganograu Metallic 7735

14 Platinum Blue Metallic 5353

15 Cobalt Blue Metallic Z5Q

16 Imola Yellow Y1C

17 Sprint Blue Pearl Effect Z5F

18 Nogaro Blue Pearl Effect Z5M

19 Designo Mysticblau Perleffekt (Blau Mica) 32

20 Night Blue Pearl Effect Z5D

21 Granite Green Metallic B6S

22 Derbygreen Pearl Effect C6S

23 Goodwood Green Pearl Effect Z6X

24 Alpine Green Pearlcoat PGT/VGT

25 Cambridge Green Pearl Effect Z6E

26 Verde Brook Metallic 8474

27 Jade Black Metallic 9185

28 Gomera Pearl Effect Z6P

29 Turquoise Mica Metallic 769

30 Java Green Metallic Y6W

31 Avocado Pearl Effect Z6R

32 Mineral Silver Metallic A14

33 Sandalwood Metallic WA711J

34 Platnium Beige Pearl Effect Z1Z

35 Dunes Beige Metallic 1791

36 Dakar Beige Metallic Y1Q

37 Kalahari Beige Metallic 481

38 Indium Grey Metallic 9963

39 Royal Grey Metallic A48

40 Sable Brown Pearl Effect Z8P

41 Jazz Brown Metallic Y8W 

42 Rocky Mountains Brown Dark Metallic 8491 

43 Mahogany Mica ANY 

44 Paprika Metallic 2487 

45 Garnet Red Pearl Effect Z3F 

46 Crimson Red Pearl Effect (Piemontrot) Z3H 

47 Cassis Pearl Effect Z4Y 

48 Andora Red Pearl Effect Z8N 

49 Dark Red Mica R54 

50 Dark Burgundy Pearl Effect C3U 

51 Merlin Pearl Effect Z3W 

52 Light Santa Fe Metallic CXNEWHA 

53 Sand Beige Pearl Effect Y1R 

54 Classic Red Pearl Effect FQ 33-0001 

55 Velvet Purple Pearl Effect FQ 33-0007 

56 Morning Dew Metallic FQ 33-0005 

57 Saddle Brown Pearl Effect FQ 33-0004

58 Palace Blue Pearl Effect FQ 33-0003 

59 Ipanema Brown Metallic Y8Y 

60 Black Mamba Pearl Effect Y9X 

61 Amalfi White LY9K 

62 Glacier White Metallic LS9R 

63 Tukan Yellow LY1H 

64 Solar Orange LY2G 

65 Samoa Orange Metallic LX2U 

66 Shiraz Red Metallic LY4S 

67 Green 2D8 

68 Silver Green Metallic LX6Z 

69 Cumulus Blue LX5A 

70 Racing Blue Mica MXYEWWA 

71 Sepang Blue Pearl Effect LY5Q 

72 Tanzanite Blue Metallic X10 

73 Aviator Grey Pearl Effect LZ7W 

74 Dakota Grey Metallic LY1P 

75 Dark Sapphire Pearl Effect LR5W 

76 Cashmere Grey Pearl Effect LZ1T 

77 Amethyst Grey Metallic LZ4X 

78 Panther Black Crystal Effect LZ9Z 

79 Cherry Black Pearl Effect LZ9X 

80 Bronze Monte Carlo Metallic 226718


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

The information is available under the innovation tab on audi usa website. I plan on doing an exclusive A5 in nardo grey. It's not listed under what you listed, but is available.


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

I see my color. Do you think there is any negotiation on that $3,900? 

Thanks


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Y6W - and call it a day.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

JOES1.8T said:


> The information is available under the innovation tab on audi usa website. I plan on doing an exclusive A5 in nardo grey. It's not listed under what you listed, but is available.


Have you seen that in person yet? I sat in a Nardo Gray RS5 at my local dealer and really thought I would like it more until I got to look at it in the flesh. Looked like glossy primer.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

ChrisFu said:


> Have you seen that in person yet? I sat in a Nardo Gray RS5 at my local dealer and really thought I would like it more until I got to look at it in the flesh. Looked like glossy primer.



Which dealership? I would love to see this color in person. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> Which dealership? I would love to see this color in person. :thumbup:


This was at DFW Audi, but it was a while back just after I ordered my car. They turn over their exclusive inventory insanely quickly.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

ChrisFu said:


> Have you seen that in person yet? I sat in a Nardo Gray RS5 at my local dealer and really thought I would like it more until I got to look at it in the flesh. Looked like glossy primer.


Well the color is very very close to the same paint that Scion uses called "cement grey" plus as you say it's just a glossy primer. I haven't seen it in person on an audi, but it's a color that I am very drawn to right now. Just want something different and Nardo is calling my name.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

check my instagram @brianmccauley1 i have multiple pics of Nardo Grey RS 7's and R8's on there.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nardo gray A5 will look awesome. We sold an RS 5 Cab in nardo gray and it definitely is a cool unique color. 

Thanks for sharing all the colors, had no idea they had so many!


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

It's actually all Brian's fault... he keeps sharing all these great pics on IG of exclusive colors and it got me thinking about the possibilities... so many amazing colors to choose from.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I've already picked up my Exclusive color for my A3 TDI hatchback next year and its gonna be AWESOME!!


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

jbradle7 said:


> It's actually all Brian's fault... he keeps sharing all these great pics on IG of exclusive colors and it got me thinking about the possibilities... so many amazing colors to choose from.


Nothing wrong with that, if you planning buying something at that cost, might as well get it the color you truly want.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

So now all we need is someone to go through and link examples to each of the paint codes. What a resource that would be!


----------



## Frosty_spl (Aug 4, 2003)

I guess I can get a Nardo S3 with no options, since the paint is so expensive. :laugh:


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

So I wonder what the official breakdown of the cost is. Or, why such a high charge for the service.....


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Frosty_spl said:


> I guess I can get a Nardo S3 with no options, since the paint is so expensive. :laugh:




I like this idea. :thumbup:


Oh, and hello fellow Streetfighter. :wave:


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Fizzboy7 said:


> So I wonder what the official breakdown of the cost is. Or, why such a high charge for the service.....


Because people pay it.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Fizzboy7 said:


> So I wonder what the official breakdown of the cost is. Or, why such a high charge for the service.....


Two major reasons: one, the custom color paints are just more expensive because, well...they're custom and not the standard. Two, my understanding is that most manufacturers will paint body shells in batches, they don't switch the color between each individual unit. In the case of a special order, your vehicle is removed from the normal processing flow and painted separately, and in some cases with certain colors, hand painted.

A lot of the special order colors require additional attention/care when being applied, which of course adds cost to the overall process.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nardo S3.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice color. Reminds me of Lotus Grey, at least in pictures. You can only really judge paint colors in person.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Is this yours, friends or random internet photo?


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ricky11 said:


> Nardo S3.


Ho Hum, Just another of the 50 shades of grey. (yawn) If you are going to spend $3900 on a custom color you should get just that, a color!!!  IMHO of course.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Anyone know of a silver that has the multiple color reflection effect? Like VW had one for their 1999 Passat that had shades of gold, pink, purple, and blue in it under certain angles. Scion also currently has it for a special edition tC. Audi must have one buried somewhere in that list....


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Fizzboy7 said:


> Anyone know of a silver that has the multiple color reflection effect? Like VW had one for their 1999 Passat that had shades of gold, pink, purple, and blue in it under certain angles. Scion also currently has it for a special edition tC. Audi must have one buried somewhere in that list....


I would say either Akoya or Avus...

Akoya:









Avus:


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Glut Orange


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

WOW! More colors than the rainbow. 

I saw a Nardo Grey A3 in the flesh when I ordered my Glacier White A3, and I was really impressed by the Nardo Grey, it looked like wet primer and was so different than the normal colors that you see at dealership/showroom - so much so that I actually considered it for few minutes before going back to my original choice of Glacier White. I just figured that I as much as I liked the Nardo Grey then, I wasn't sure if I would like it in a couple years time - and that would just be a waste of money in the long run.

I'm very happy with the Glacier White, although it doesn't have the wow factor of the white that Lexus offer or even the Crystal Pearl White on my old Mazda3.

Just my 2C.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's Some More:
Nardo








Riviera Blue








Imola


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

jbradle7 said:


> Glut Orange


That orange is beautiful.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

roblove said:


> That orange is beautiful.


nogara blue looks sik as well


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

I came across this nardo gray S3 for sale.

http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/624797668/overview/

Looks pretty good, but I still favor glut orange.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

*Verdant Green*

I was highly considering doing exclusive colors, this one in particular when I was serious about ordering my S3, but due to no manual, I went off the grid and decided to go with an A5 in Nardo Gray.

Beautiful color especially with black optics and e-codes:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

robopp said:


> I came across this nardo gray S3 for sale.
> 
> http://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/624797668/overview/
> 
> Looks pretty good, but I still favor glut orange.


Wow!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

jbradle7 said:


> Glut Orange





jgreer3746 said:


> Here's Some More:
> Nardo



Wow! Thanks, envisioned both those (along with a nice brown) but to see them is great


----------



## vangelis (Jan 25, 2015)

JOES1.8T said:


> I was highly considering doing exclusive colors, this one in particular when I was serious about ordering my S3, but due to no manual, I went off the grid and decided to go with an A5 in Nardo Gray.
> 
> Beautiful color especially with black optics and e-codes:


AMAZING COLOUR!! what do u mean by e-codes? and what wheels is this??


----------



## sublime1996525 (Jan 21, 2015)

Is there a color chart where we can see what these colors actually look like? I looked on the Audi site and can't find anything.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

love the colors Audi offers to is Clients!


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

sublime1996525 said:


> Is there a color chart where we can see what these colors actually look like? I looked on the Audi site and can't find anything.


Try building a car on the audi.co.uk site and click exclusive for the paint color.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

VW ain't so bad either! Oh...what's that you say Klaus? We live in America? And can't have them?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

If I could have bought my Golf R in #36 I would still own it.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if a Nardo wrap is possible?


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

vangelis said:


> AMAZING COLOUR!! what do u mean by e-codes? and what wheels is this??


The color is called "Verdant Green" which is actually a Bentley color. As for e-codes, it stands for Europeon code headlights. No Amber corner lens like the US counterparts. This is a picture of a euro spec car so hence the black optics package and various wheel options that the U.S. market doesn't get.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

JOES1.8T said:


> I was highly considering doing exclusive colors, this one in particular when I was serious about ordering my S3, but due to no manual, I went off the grid and decided to go with an A5 in Nardo Gray.
> 
> Beautiful color especially with black optics and e-codes:


Most beautiful S3 I have seen. Damn it. Motivation to work harder.


----------



## sublime1996525 (Jan 21, 2015)

qtroCUB said:


> Try building a car on the audi.co.uk site and click exclusive for the paint color.


Thanks! I just went over there and saw the gas mileage for the S3. 40.4 mpg combined!! Damn!!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

sublime1996525 said:


> Thanks! I just went over there and saw the gas mileage for the S3. 40.4 mpg combined!! Damn!!


*driven in M shifted to keep revs under 2K


----------



## maTTQ (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure those are imperial gallons, larger than ours.

Sent from my C6806_GPe using Tapatalk


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi there,

my name is Jan and I come from Germany.

First of all I have to say, that I am lurker on this forum for a couple of years now, 
but seeing the pictures posted by Joes1.8T prompt me to register here and reply, because I am the owner of the car.
I am really astonished to see them here.
As Joes1.8T mentioned completely right, the color is called "Verdant Green Pearl".

@Joes1.8T:
Where the heck did you get the info about the color? I know I posted the pics on Motor-Talk,
but I never mentioned anything about the name, code etc.
I am really amazed! 

@ vangelis & Revolver1966:
Thank you for the flowers! 

Here are some more shots that show the color spectrum in different lighting conditions.


----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Some more colors.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

driver76 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> my name is Jan and I come from Germany.
> 
> ...


Thats gorgeous. Such a shame people go with black grey and silver so frequently.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

jgreer3746 said:


>


I wish you took a better resolution of that photo, unless you didn't take that photo.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hit up Audi UK's site. It's all there


----------



## sublime1996525 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am really loving that orange! The green looks great too!


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

driver76 said:


> @Joes1.8T:
> Where the heck did you get the info about the color? I know I posted the pics on Motor-Talk,
> but I never mentioned anything about the name, code etc.
> I am really amazed!


hey Jan, I hope you didn't take any offense by me posting those, but came across them on a random Google search. Beautiful color by way and excellent choice, as for hinting at what color it is, I've seen it in person when I was stationed in Stuttgart, Germany and noticed it resembles the same color that Audi president Rupert Stadler had on his RS7.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm normally not into the silver/grey thing but Nardo looks great to me. Especially with all black optics!


----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

JOES1.8T said:


> hey Jan, I hope you didn't take any offense by me posting those, but came across them on a random Google search. Beautiful color by way and excellent choice, as for hinting at what color it is, I've seen it in person when I was stationed in Stuttgart, Germany and noticed it resembles the same color that Audi president Rupert Stadler had on his RS7.


Hi Joe,

no, it absolutely was not my intention to take offense at you. Sorry, if my post comes across that way. Rather I was surprised and impressed that you could spot the color only 
by seeing these pictures, in due consideration of the spectrum the color has. On the picture you posted it looks similar to "Emerald Green Pearl"
I was not aware that Audi´s CEO has the same color on his car.
I saw it first on Bentley Continental and I loved it from the very first moment. 


@sublime1996525:
I do like the orange one as well although the color would be a bit too eye-catching for me for a daily ride. The owner posted some more pictures somewhere in a german car forum. 
If I find them, I´ll post them here. The color is called "Glutorange".


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

I think I would pay the freight for an Imola Yellow S3 or Verdant Green. They both look fantastic.




















That orange and Nardo gray are also quite nice.


----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Found it!
Nice number plate by the way!


----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Nachtsturm said:


> I think I would pay the freight for an Imola Yellow S3 or Verdant Green. They both look fantastic.


That´s a good shot and illustrates the color pretty good.


----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Camouflaged S3


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nachtsturm said:


> I think I would pay the freight for an Imola Yellow S3 or Verdant Green. They both look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can order them here


----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Austin Yellow RS4 (BMW M color)


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Revolver1966 said:


> We can order them here


Go for it, hell I took the plunge and did it with the A5 I ordered, I was willing to shell out $3900 for a paint that is different, plus the current ones didn't catch my attention.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

Revolver1966 said:


> We can order them here


In the US? What I meant by freight was the 4K price tag.

On a side note, is Porsche Classic Grey the same as Nardo Gray?


----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

I checked both color codes and they are different.


Audi NARDO GREY: LY7C 

Porsche SPORT CLASSIC GREY: L63A 


You can check here:

http://cdb.sxcolor.info/en/Account.mvc/LicenseAgreement?userId=c28b0458-eae9-4fef-8c14-01d63541a050


----------



## BGR (Jul 23, 2014)

All of these pics make me want an RS4 Avant so badly here in the States.


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

driver76 said:


> I checked both color codes and they are different.
> 
> 
> Audi NARDO GREY: LY7C
> ...


Wow, if I can order that Sport Classic Grey on an S3, that is happening. Must see if there if i can find a comparison shot of that vs Nardo.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Nachtsturm said:


> Wow, if I can order that Sport Classic Grey on an S3, that is happening. Must see if there if i can find a comparison shot of that vs Nardo.


You can! All 2015 Audi models have the ability to do exclusive color for this year's models. Scroll down to the tab "on which models are audi exclusive options possible" and read about paint being available. 

http://www.audiusa.com/exclusive


----------



## sublime1996525 (Jan 21, 2015)

driver76 said:


> Found it!
> Nice number plate by the way!


Glutorange. Got it! Thanks man. Maybe I can make this color happen here. And your car is beautiful man!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Off topic but is there a tiny film on those headlights and tails??


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

http://www.topmarques.co.uk/classified/advert/201501230389788


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

So, do dealers have any wiggle room on the $3900 exclusive color price? Is there an 'invoice price' they pay audi for it, that they might be willing to negotiate down to near it? I realize that they might say they give you a deal on this if you haven't negotiated the car down much, since as long as they make more than the total invoice, they don't care, but is there additional wiggle room on the exclusive color program price?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

araemo said:


> So, do dealers have any wiggle room on the $3900 exclusive color price? Is there an 'invoice price' they pay audi for it, that they might be willing to negotiate down to near it? I realize that they might say they give you a deal on this if you haven't negotiated the car down much, since as long as they make more than the total invoice, they don't care, but is there additional wiggle room on the exclusive color program price?


There's a very small markup for the dealer, but we're not talking more than a few hundred dollars.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

araemo said:


> So, do dealers have any wiggle room on the $3900 exclusive color price? Is there an 'invoice price' they pay audi for it, that they might be willing to negotiate down to near it? I realize that they might say they give you a deal on this if you haven't negotiated the car down much, since as long as they make more than the total invoice, they don't care, but is there additional wiggle room on the exclusive color program price?


I did exclusive on my A5 and scored invoice pricing on everything except the exclusive color option. I was told that there isn't any invoice price for that option as tried my hardest to see if it was possible.

My A5 arrives next month...cannot wait!


----------



## jpog71 (Feb 20, 2009)

For reference, here's a shot of my S4 in Nardo Gray. I'm loving the color so far, and it draws tons of attention to be such a muted tone. It also changes significantly based on the ambient lighting.


----------



## ercc (May 30, 2015)

*Color*

Hi Jan, I really like this Verdant Green you have on your S3! Do you mind sharing the color code?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

jpog71 said:


> For reference, here's a shot of my S4 in Nardo Gray. I'm loving the color so far, and it draws tons of attention to be such a muted tone. It also changes significantly based on the ambient lighting.


That color is gorgeous. See a similar color on Scion TCs and it ways catches my eye and I begin thinking of Nardo.


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

I found this on a french website and thought it might come in handy here:

http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/172873-petit-tour-dhorizon-des-couleurs-audi/


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dsocohen said:


> I found this on a french website and thought it might come in handy here:
> 
> http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/172873-petit-tour-dhorizon-des-couleurs-audi/


Nice find!


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

All,

Check it out... just went live on Audiusa.com! 

http://www.audiusa.com/technology/design/Audi-exclusive 

Click "Explore the Audi S3 exclusive edition" :laugh:


----------



## Smiesguy (Aug 14, 2017)

*Paint code for Verdant Green*

Are you willing to share the paint code for Verdant Green? I have a deposit down for a new RS3 sedan and would love to custom order in that color.


Hi there,



my name is Jan and I come from Germany.

First of all I have to say, that I am lurker on this forum for a couple of years now, 
but seeing the pictures posted by Joes1.8T prompt me to register here and reply, because I am the owner of the car.
I am really astonished to see them here.
As Joes1.8T mentioned completely right, the color is called "Verdant Green Pearl".

@Joes1.8T:
Where the heck did you get the info about the color? I know I posted the pics on Motor-Talk,
but I never mentioned anything about the name, code etc.
I am really amazed! 

@ vangelis & Revolver1966:
Thank you for the flowers! 

Here are some more shots that show the color spectrum in different lighting conditions.








































[/QUOTE]


----------



## driver76 (Jan 27, 2015)

Smiesguy said:


> Are you willing to share the paint code for Verdant Green? I have a deposit down for a new RS3 sedan and would love to custom order in that color.
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Hi Smiesguy, hi ercc,

the color code is: *LO6A* (see screenshot from german Standox homepage) http://www.standox.com/de/de_DE.html
I really would like to see the RS3 sedan in that color.
I still like the color a lot, so I just ordered the facelift S3 sedan with the same color again, but it would be nice if you could share some pictures when your RS arrives.














By the way, do you know that youtube video?


----------



## Pskenwood (Sep 1, 2017)

@driver76
Is it possible to send me your serialnumber of the car? I'm making a 1975 honda chaly and i would love to paint it in verdant green like your s3.. But my audi dealer needs a serial number from a car in that colour to give me the colour code.. My email adres is; [email protected]

Thanks alot!


----------

